# marsilea minuta



## SushiOfTheVeil (Dec 5, 2013)

what substrate is best to plant marsilea minuta? Fluval stratum, eco- complete, seachem florite? Also will it carpet well in low light and no co2. If not, what carpet plant would be the best for a low tech set up?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

lighting is the key for carpeting plants and most require co2 it will carpet but without c02 it will be like watching the slowest paint in the world dry months and months any substrate is good well the ones you listed and lowlight low tech maybe dwarf sag i dunno hard to say med light maybe dwarf hair grass


----------

